# Got birds with runny green poop



## Wendigo (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a droopy winged runny green poop bird. She is thin as well I'm treating for coccidia any other ideas of what would cause this? There are a few birds with pasty butts. Most cleared up after I treated the first time for coccidia. Any help would be great


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If most cleared up after treating for coccidia I would continue the full treatment. In the meantime keep an eye on them for other symptoms.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Make sure to isolate and add supportive care products and especially probiotics. Continue to hand feed until the bird eats well on its own.

I have had great results with using just probiotics when I catch it early. You can add garlic capsules, one a day, to build the immune system once the poop is solidifying and that will take care of any immune system response issues. I would even add a drop of colloidal silver down the throat in case of infection.

Usually Cocci will appear when the bird is stressed, and/or has another health issue. A hen will often get it with egg/oviduct related issues. That can mean infection going on, or not. Is this an egg laying hen? Have you checked her vent area or around her abdomen, does she feel different then another hen who is not laying eggs yet?

Please keep a close eye on her and make sure she gains the weight, starts eating well, poops get normal, and returns to her normal behavior. I would not hesitate to seek out an avian vet and get her checked out. Don't allow her back with her mate, if she has one, for now.


----------



## Wendigo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Hi*

I have already completed one full treatment. I just repeated it in the young bird pen and the hen I seprated and repeating. That's why I was confused if it worked on most but there is two still messed up. So I didn't know if they had something else or they just had it worse. They are all eating and drinking like normal just some are droopy. The hen is not egg bound I already checked for that. She is skinny but she is eating on her own and drinking fine to. That's why I think it's a gutt thing. What I don't know is, if there is something else it could be.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What kind of prevention/nutrition program do you have for them?

If these are youngsters, I wouldn't hesitate to give them all a round of probiotics and other supportive measures. Sometimes that straightens out any intestinal problems before they happen.


----------



## Wendigo (Sep 23, 2005)

*probiotics*

probiotics, I've used it a lot before when I had sheep. It worked great on the lambs with the runs. I never would of thought to use it on the pigeons though. I can get it real easy around here, so it's no big deal to get some today.
Thanks


----------

